# Which Felt B12 bike and why?



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok, I am shopping for a Felt B12 TT/Tri Bike and have narrowed it down to a few choices.

1 - New from Local Bike Shop, 2012 model with Dura Ace Derailluers for $2500

2 - Fleabay from a small bike shop seller, 2013 model with Ultegra Derailluers and it is Buy it now for $2227 + 125 shipping (no tax most likely) - if the bike is in my size (which isn't listed but I sent a message to the seller)

3 - Online Reputable Retailer with a 3rd party reseller (European bike shop I think), 2013 model same as #2 at $2674 +100 shipping.

One thing to note though is I have $200 credit built up for the online retailer and I also get triple rewards from any purchase through them (so I could get about 3% cash back or additional credit on the purchase of the bike from them for the remaining balance). I am not naming the retailer because they only have 1 left in my size and prefer to not have somebody snake it from me if I do go with them. 

If I buy from 1 or 2, I can keep my credits for anything else I would want/need. I'd still get 1% rewards on the purchase (for cash back or more credit at my choice). 

I have test rode a later model S22 before and the geometries are virtually identical to the B series so I am confident that the B12 fitment won't be an issue in the size I am looking at. 

I already have a set of the racing wheels to replace the stock Felt wheels with that will be going on the new race rig and this bike will be used for primary race day only with the goal of eventually doing a full Ironman (hopefully at Kona) and a few 1/2's. Most likely I'll just sell the stock Felt wheels or swap them out with my road bike wheels (then sell those). The occasional TT it will also see duty and a prior to race ride every now and then.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

I would go lbs.....service is the deciding factor for me.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Made a decision.*

I went to the local shop to check out the bike and test ride it. Turns out they had it for sale at a lower price than was listed on their website for $2300 (before tax). 

After riding it (realized during the ride how much more I appreciate my SPD-SL pedals) and mulling over it for a bit I pulled the trigger and picked up the bike. I really wanted Ultegra 6800 for smoothness of shifting but this felt (no pun intended) really good. Also, I wasn't willing to wait for the 2014 model and pay the $600 difference for full retail when they are available. Decided it'd be easier if I upgraded it myself eventually and move the drive train parts to my road bike.

The fact that this frame has a english thread BB versus the BB30 on the new Felt bikes is a plus for me too as I plan on getting a 6800 (if they ever release the semi-compact 52/38 or 52/36) or maybe a 9000 crank and swap out the Vision one. 

I'm excited and will be calling them come Oct 1 (their go to fit guy is out of town until then) to schedule my fit with this bike. In the mean time I'll mess with the settings on my own and try to get in a ride or two in before the fitting. It gets dark too early in the Midwest this time of year through Winter. 

At the Shop:










Once I got home:










Once I receive my new Ultegra Cassette my HED wheels are going on to replace the stock wheelset.

I've got to give the shop a call though as the left side f bend bar was stuck (the inner metal sleeve seized to the base bar) and I ended up peeling the sleeve like a apple peel trying to get the bar to move. It was a PIA to try and remove that metal from the inside of the base bar (and I didn't get it all but got most of it out).


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Congratulations on the new ride! 

I like the B-series bike and if I get good enough to substantiate it, will buy one for racing. Will settle for a AR and aero bars for now. I like the traditional road bar for most of my riding/training now.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks. 

I thought about getting AR instead also because it would handle better than the B12. But the price difference between an AR I'd want and this B12 swayed me back to a dedicated TT/Tri bike. My Trek with clip on Aero-Bars has served me well but I could never get the right position for both the hoods and the aero bars at the same time (close but no cigar). 

Hopefully this will help me save my legs better for next year when I start doing longer distances than a sprint.


----------

